# Need new towels for the house - any ideas?



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm after a couple of towel bails and wondered if anyone has bought any good quality ones they'd recommend?

Ta


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

costco lovely and soft and thick


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

chrisc said:


> costco lovely and soft and thick


bought them and your right,hotel grade :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

M&S Luxury Egyptian Towels are excellent quality. Well worth the money.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363479
5 for £20, wicked :lol:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Pittsy said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363479
> 5 for £20, wicked :lol:


They'd be great for kids but not so much for adults lol


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

John Lewis Clearance.


----------

